# AYUDA sensor de movimiento



## madroxradiohead (Sep 13, 2006)

Hola, buen día. 
El motivo de mi mensaje en esta ocasión es pedierles ayuda para obtener información sobre los sensores medidores de distancia. 

Necesito un sensor que entregue salida digital y que no dependa la distancia de un potenciometro. 

El objetivo es manipular la información de salida de manera directa con el microcontrolador 16F877A sin necesidad de utilizar un CAD. 

El resto de la descripción del uso del sensor lo hice temas atrás. 

Por cualquier ayuda que me puedan ofrecer y por el tiempo que me dedican, mil gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.superrobotica.com/Sensores.htm


----------

